
Apple sold $4.2B of product in New Zealand, paid $0 local taxes - kapkapkap
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/03/report-apple-stiffs-new-zealanders-completely-on-taxes/
======
gus_massa
Previous discussions with interesting comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13916811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13916811)
(111 points, 21 hours ago, 70 comments)

[flagged] [dead]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918712)
(13 points, 16 hours ago, 7 comments)

I'll copy a comment by bobbles in the last post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13918791)

> _\- $0 taxes referring to income tax only_

> _\- completely within NZ tax laws_

> _\- they 're paying 30% tax to Australia instead of 28% to NZ because of the
> AU/NZ tax agreement_

> _\- typical clickbait headline_

